# Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2017 – DAS FINALE



## Walt (9 Juli 2017)

Wer wird Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2017?

Folgende 16 Darstellerinnen die in Soaps mitspielen, bzw. im Jahr 2017 in deutschen Soaps mitgespielten, haben sich für das Finale des Jahres 2017 qualifiziert (Reihenfolge alphabetisch Vornamen - in Klammern der Rollenname)! 

Titelverteidigern aus dem Jahr 2016 ist Iris Mareike Steen.

Mehrfachauswahl ist ausdrücklich erlaubt und das posten von Bildern der Kandidatinnen die IHR ins Finale gewählt habt, ist ausdrücklich erwünscht. Bitte abstimmen!


----------



## Death Row (9 Juli 2017)

*Cheyenne sowie Valentina Pahde, LaFee und Janina Uhse*


----------



## Walt (9 Juli 2017)

Und hier seht Ihr Fotos der 16 Finalistinnen! Das posten weiterer Fotos von euren Favoritinnen ist ausdrücklich erwünscht:

Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2017 – DAS FINALE:

Wer wird Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2017?

DIE ABSTIMMUNG ENDET AM 24.12.2017 um 24 UHR!

Mehrfachauswahl ist erlaubt. Bitte abstimmen!

Anna Sophia Claus (Lea Starck), Lindenstraße






Anne Menden (Emily Badak), GZSZ





Carina Dengler (Katharina Benninger), Dahoam is Dahoam





Cheyenne Pahde (Marie Schmidt), Alles was zählt





Christina Klein -LaFee-, (Iva Lukowski), Alles was zählt





Cosima Viola (Jaqueline Aichinger), Lindenstraße





Elena Garcia Gerlach (Elena Castillo), GZSZ





Iris Mareike Steen, (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ (Titelverteidigerin)






Janina Uhse (Jasmin Flemming), GZSZ





Luise von Finckh (Jule Vogt), GZSZ





Lea Marlen Woitack (Sophie Lindh), GZSZ





Mirka Pigulla (Julia Berger), Die jungen Ärzte





Nora Koppen (Elli Schneider), Unter Uns






Pauline Angert (Kay-C Schneider), Unter Uns





Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Hirschberger), Unter Uns





Valentina Pahde (Sunny Richter), GZSZ


----------



## Mandalorianer (9 Juli 2017)

*Luise von Finckh ................................................. // Danke für deine Arbeit Walt :thx::thumbup:




*


----------



## weazel32 (9 Juli 2017)

Christina Klein


----------



## Walt (9 Juli 2017)

Gollum schrieb:


> *Luise von Finckh ................................................. // Danke für deine Arbeit Walt :thx::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke fürs Anpinnen, Gollum!


----------



## Walt (9 Juli 2017)

Korrektur: 

DIE ABSTIMMUNG ENDET AM 24.12.2017 um 15:18 Uhr!


----------



## Rammsteiner (10 Juli 2017)

Valentina Pahde, ganz klar


----------



## Don Sven (12 Juli 2017)

Iris Mareike Steen




Nora Koppen




Valea Katharina Scalabrino


----------



## StefanKa (18 Juli 2017)

Iris Mareike Steen





Pauline Angert





Lea Marlen Woitack


----------



## Walt (31 Juli 2017)

Walt präsentiert den aktuellen Zwischenstand am 31.07.2017 um 14:45 Uhr.

1. 
Iris Mareike Steen





2. 
Janina Uhse





3. 
Anna Sophia Claus





4.
Anne Menden




und
Valentina Pahde





6. Nora Koppen





7. 
Cheyenne Pahde




und
Pauline Angert





9.
Cosima Viola




und
Valea Katharina Scalabrino





11.
Luise von Finckh




und
Lea Marlen Woitack





13.
Carina Dengler




und
Christina Klein




und
Elena Garcia Gerlach





16.
Mirka Pigulla





Ich bitte alle bisherigen Nichtteilnehmer, noch ihre Stimme abzugeben. Mehrfachauswahl ist erlaubt.


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Aug. 2017)

Okay Walt, ich kenne die alle nicht, habe mal nach Optik abgestimmt


----------



## Cav (26 Okt. 2017)

Janina go! :WOW:

Wobei Cheyenne Pahde auch eine ganz Hübsche ist


----------



## Walt (6 Dez. 2017)

*AW: Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2017 – DAS FINALE - NUR NOCH 18 TAGE BIS ZUR ENTSCHEIGUNG!*

Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2017 – DAS FINALE!
NUR NOCH 18 TAGE BIS ZUR ENTSCHEIDUNG!

Das sind die aktuellen Top 10:

1. Iris Mareike Steen





2. Janina Uhse





3. Valentina Pahde





4. Anna Sophia Claus



und Anne Menden





6. Nora Koppen





7. Cheyenne Pahde



und Valea Katharina Scalabrino





9. Pauline Angert





10. Cosima Viola





Macht mit - nur noch 18 Tage - bitte stimmt ab, falls noch nicht geschehen!
MEHRFACHAUSWAL ERLAUBT UND ERWÜNSCHT!


----------



## Walt (6 Dez. 2017)

*AW: Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2017 – DAS FINALE - NUR NOCH 18 TAGE BIS ZUR ENTSCHEIGUNG!*

*Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2017 – DAS FINALE!
NUR NOCH 18 TAGE BIS ZUR ENTSCHEIGUNG!

Macht mit - nur noch 18 Tage - bitte stimmt ab, falls noch nicht geschehen!*


----------



## Walt (27 Dez. 2017)

IRIS MAREIKE STEEN SIEGT ZUM 3. MAL IN FOLGE 
und ist Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2018.

Hier die TOP 10:

1. Iris Mareike Steen, 28 Stimmen





2. Janina Uhse, 24 Stimmen





3. Valentina Pahde, 13 Stimmen





4. Anne Menden, 12 Stimmen





5. Anna Sophia Claus, 11 Stimmen





6. Cheyenne Pahde und Nora Koppen, je 8 Stimmen








8. Valea Katharina Scalabrino, 7 Stimmen





9. Cosima Viola und Pauline Angert, je 6 Stimmen








Abstimmende User : 71

Bald werden hier die Bewerberinnen für die Wahl zu Deutschlands-Soap Girl 2018 vorgestellt. Danke fürs Abstimmen.


----------



## Walt (27 Dez. 2017)

Natürlich ist Iris Mareike Steen Deutschlands Soap-Girl *2017*



Walt schrieb:


> IRIS MAREIKE STEEN SIEGT ZUM 3. MAL IN FOLGE
> und ist Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2018.
> 
> Hier die TOP 10:
> ...


----------



## Walt (20 Juni 2018)

*VORENTSCHEIDUNG ENDET IN ZWEI WOCHEN!

Heute in zwei Wochen endet die Vorentscheidung zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2018.

Bitte wählt Eure Soap-Girls aus, die zu den 16 Mädels gehören, die an der Entscheidung um den Titel "Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2018" teilnehmen dürfen.

Noch nichts entschieden! Es ist ganz eng, bei der Frage, wer es noch schafft, ins Finale zu kommen (jeweils die acht Gruppenbesten). 


BITTE MACHT NOCH SCHNELL MIT! MEHRFACHAUSWAHL IST NICHT NUR ERWÜNSCHT, SONDERN AUCH AUSDRÜCKLICH ERLAUBT!

Nachstehende LINKS führen zu den Abstimmungen.*


----------

